# My friend's going to be on TV



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just wanted to remind everyone to watch my friend on "What's with that Haunted House?" Time listed below. Also she is going to be on Fear.com, or something like that.

Dragonlady Sue
www.thanatophobialand.com
Watch for us on HGTV's "What's With That Haunted House?" on Sunday, 
October 28 at 9pm Eastern/Pacific


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

DT dear, could you remind me before it airs??? Would love to watch but I seem to have this problem with remembering..... er uh, what was I talking about?  :devil:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love all their pics. Cool to see how they have grown throughout the years!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh cool, my haunt is supposed to be on that show as well. Thanks for posting the show time!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your welcome. I can't wait to see your haunt as well.

Oh, I have a picture of them from this years Transworld. I just happen to see them there and took their picture. They also have their own Hearse club. So that should be interesting too. I had drove down with them to Ironstock one year in a group of hearses. It was awesome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I like the intro that they give my friend on HGTV. My friend is the one from Lockport.

What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
This is Halloween like you've never seen it before. What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House? is a one-hour special of the most frighteningly outrageous Halloween houses in the country. If you think Christmas is nuts, you should see what some people do at Halloween. From Sherman Oaks, Calif., where a producer of The Simpsons spends more than $6,000 a year transforming his front yard into a family-friendly amusement park to Lockport, Ill., where an offbeat couple fills their garage with decorations that include a real-life hearse and casket, these folks go all out!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

man that is so awsome. i will be sure to watch!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sue just sent this newpaper artical. Now this is funny.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I got to see the show tonight. Awesome. I even got to see Kevin. They were saying how Kevin's friend looks like the lead singer to Kisss. LoL.


----------

